# mit Bachdatei suchen und Datei aufrufen



## grisufxx1 (17. September 2006)

Hallo,

wer kann mir bei folgendem Problem weiterhelfen. Ich möchte mittels einer Batchdatei ein ein Textfile nach einem bestimmten Wort durchsuchen und bei einem Fund dieses Wortes eine wav-Datei aufrufen. Wie kann ich dies realisieren?

Danke,

grisufxx1


----------

